# Retro Funnel Colors



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Shipmates, 
Today as I was getting lunch ready( seriously!!) the ASTRO VENUS [pcc 1982/29849grt/3240 cars] sailed by my place on her way from Korea to 
Brisbane.
No big deal, but wait! Instead of NYK funnel colors, she sported a Black funnel with white markings that looked amazingly like the old OSK Line colors.
Anybody out there who can assist, please let me know what is happening.
Maybe that strange person who wanted info on 'japonese'[sic] ships on another thread, could help.
Many thanks, 
David D.


----------

